# Five-pointed rose



## tb2 (Mar 23, 2007)

The symmetry of this small rose reminded me of roses as they are drawn in heraldry - except for the flaws in the petals (which I liked).


  Tony 

For more info go to: http://photoquoto.blogspot.com


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 23, 2007)

Beautiful. And you have shot it very well. Love it.


----------

